# Question about converting to Black & White



## Unbroken Chain (Oct 17, 2012)

In LR 4, is there a difference between converting to black & white using the "black & white" conversion button in the Basic panel vs. using the "B&W" button in the HSL/Color/B&W panel, or do these yield the same result?

UC


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 17, 2012)

They do the same thing, switching to B&W, but only in the HSL/Color/B&W panel do you have access to the sliders which are the key to B&W.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 17, 2012)

Just to be clear - you don't want to be doing 'automatic' B&W conversions so use the HSL/Color/B&W panel and get used to using the various sliders to tweak your conversions.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 17, 2012)

Rather than the sliders, I'd always recommend the targeted adjustment tool. It invariably produces a more creative or visual way of working, with your eyes constantly on the image and its changing appearance, while sliders can lead people into a more mechanical approach.

John


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem with John's suggestion - either way the point is to do the tweaking and fine-tuning yourself and not leave it to the software to decide how a B&W conversion should look.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------

